# Barry boy!



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Thought you might want a laugh. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1997-TOYOTA-C ... 0979002%26


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What a turd of a car how the hell did I it get 18 bids


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What a turd of a car how the hell did I it get 18 bids


Probably all from the same person. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love the colour though :lol:


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

650bhp! Lmao , he's drunk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j8keith said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > What a turd of a car how the hell did I it get 18 bids
> ...


The owner :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

With 650 bhp it looks like a mobile death trap :-|


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wrong just wrong

That's all I can say

Phil


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having spent the time doing the interior and exterior a little time cleaning the engine bay would be beneficial.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That engine bay makes it hard to believe the car has 150bhp i think 650 might be pushing it!! Imagine the car he could have had for the £27,500 that he apparently spent!! :lol:


----------

